
Emacs from scratch: Comes close to spacemacs with minimal config - srijan4
https://huytd.github.io/emacs-from-scratch.html
======
emptysongglass
Or you could just use DOOM Emacs. Starts up in 1 second, gorgeous and built
around evil.

